# No morning offer on this week



## evangil (May 23, 2017)

DLA5


----------



## cvflexer (Apr 27, 2017)

Logistics does not have many packages on Memorial weekend. Prime Now locations have more business this weekend.


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

cvflexer said:


> Logistics does not have many packages on Memorial weekend. Prime Now locations have more business this weekend.


Or maybe he has crossed over the magic line of not being a new driver anymore?


----------



## Frœsty (Aug 14, 2016)

they raised the rates for the one station that always suffers from driver demand in SF for memorial day, today, and BOOM! all gone when there is usually a plethora of offers. I haven't been able to see the other stations offers today but I'm going to assume the same for them as well.

Also, welcome to veteran status, Evangil.

EDIT: nope, other stations rates are the same. sickos suddenly want to work weekends...


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

Frœsty said:


> they raised the rates for the one station that always suffers from driver demand in SF for memorial day, today, and BOOM! all gone when there is usually a plethora of offers. I haven't been able to see the other stations offers today but I'm going to assume the same for them as well.
> 
> Also, welcome to veteran status, Evangil.
> 
> EDIT: nope, other stations rates are the same. sickos suddenly want to work weekends...


what station do you work out of in SF? I saw pages of increased rates this afternoon.


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

Frœsty said:


> they raised the rates for the one station that always suffers from driver demand in SF for memorial day, today, and BOOM! all gone when there is usually a plethora of offers. I haven't been able to see the other stations offers today but I'm going to assume the same for them as well.
> 
> Also, welcome to veteran status, Evangil.
> 
> EDIT: nope, other stations rates are the same. sickos suddenly want to work weekends...


Welcome to Economics, human rights be damned. What I've noticed is if I don't work 40 hours every week, they send me a page of offers only I can see everyday. I have asked multiple people if they see those same offers, "No." These are not reserved offers, just 'rozz' offers.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

rozz said:


> Welcome to Economics, human rights be damned. What I've noticed is if I don't work 40 hours every week, they send me a page of offers only I can see everyday. I have asked multiple people if they see those same offers, "No." These are not reserved offers, just 'rozz' offers.


I get the same thing, but it's always trash I don't want like Fresh.


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

soupergloo said:


> I get the same thing, but it's always trash I don't want like Fresh.


I see Fresh too but with many Prime blocks intertwined. These are morning/noon Prime blocks, but no Whole Foods for some reason.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

rozz said:


> I see Fresh too but with many Prime blocks intertwined. These are morning/noon Prime blocks, but no Whole Foods for some reason.


idk about UCA7, but UCA1 has been hurting for drivers since they started offering Fresh & Whole Foods out here, I think all of their veteran drivers jumped ship.


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

Most people here are no longer pushing the 40 hour limit. They do a few blocks and then move on to other services. No one likes waiting around because of nonconnecting blocks. I see a lot of late orders assigned simply because they don't have enough GOOD drivers. Whole routes are late many times a day due to poor planning.


----------



## Frœsty (Aug 14, 2016)

soupergloo said:


> what station do you work out of in SF? I saw pages of increased rates this afternoon.


Sorry. I'm in logistics.

Someone mentioned earlier in another thread about "customized" offers and for the past month or so I have been getting the feeling that rates are being customized as well. I think it is time you guys start really comparing what you are seeing because the ominous "they" have me pegged...



rozz said:


> Welcome to Economics, human rights be damned. What I've noticed is if I don't work 40 hours every week, they send me a page of offers only I can see everyday. I have asked multiple people if they see those same offers, "No." These are not reserved offers, just 'rozz' offers.


Kind of disturbing. Good to hear you started comparisons.



soupergloo said:


> I get the same thing, but it's always trash. I don't want like Fresh.


Does the pay suck? It has long been a fear of mine that amz would attempt to wean full-time vets who had gamed the rates. Feels like it has begun to me...

"Here is $2 and a 30 stop route of apt deliveries in downtown SF some white van newbie couldn't be bothered to complete. Oh, and the Giants are playing a game tonight. Better hurry! Traffic and parking will be a beast."


----------



## ndigoboy (Mar 24, 2018)

Amazon is under pressure to deliver. The shift manager at our center wants to remain over 99% in delivery completion on a daily basis. They have a whole chart with all the tracked info by the hour and they get pissed when that number drops below 98% for the day. When that number drops into the 97% range they look for the inefficiencies aka weak drivers and they get the axe. That flex app tracks hella shit about you.


----------

